# Hellon



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Thank you everyone for all your suggestions on getting Hellon to take her pills. Sara took her to the vet yesterday, who gave her antibiotics and IV fluids and she really perked up. Unfortunately, it did not last and she was very sick again today. 

Sara made the difficult, but right, decision to put her to sleep. We are convinced that she is sitting next to Carol in heaven right now, happy to be reunited with her owner.

Rest in peace, Hellon, you were the sweetest, prettiest, best dog ever.

Ch Tahnee's Hellon Wheels 10/19/1992-4/3/2007


----------



## MHirose (Apr 3, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. I can only imagine how it must feel. If there is anything you need, we are here to listen on the boards. Please take care, and I'm sure your lovely Hellon is in a happier place.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Aw, I'm so sorry she didn't make it. I'm sure she's very happy at the bridge now.

RIP sweetheart.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh, I am so sorry for your loss. I'm sure that was the best thing to do, but it is always so hard.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of Hellon.  These decisions are always so difficult. Peace to all who loved her.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh...I am so sorry to hear this sad news. It is not an easy choice to make but I'm sure it was done out of love.

God speed sweet Angel Hellon...fly free...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im sorry for your loss...Its never an easy.....


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

All of the NorCal pack will offer special prayers tonight and whisper to Hellon their sorrow. She awaits us all with healthy friends ready to greet us at the Bridge.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm sorry for the loss. It's never easy but sometimes it's right. We're thinking of you all.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh I am so sorry! It is sooo very hard to lose one of our babies. She will never be far away from you - she is just now walking on silent paws! Prayers for you and your beautiful Hellon

Jazzys Mom


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh Linda, I'm so sorry. It doesn't matter how short or long their lives are, they leave an indellible foot print in our heart.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so very sorry...

Fragile Circle​"We who choose to surround ourselves with lives even more temporary than our own, live within a fragile circle, easily and often breached. Unable to accept its awful gaps, we still would live no other way. We cherish memory as the only certain immortality, never fully understanding the necessary plan." 
Irving Townsend.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear about Hellon crossing over. Run free, Hellon, run free.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

My thoughts go out to Hellon's human family. The loss of a golden is always such painful thing. I'm glad Hellon had good people around her to make the tough decisions that obviously needed to be made.


----------

